# Injection problems



## Absolute (May 14, 2004)

Does anyone know how an abcess starts? I gave myself a shot 2 weeks ago in the left side of my butt and I have a knot there now that still hasn't gone away. The area feels really hard but doesn't hurt at all. I always use a 20g to pull and a 25g to shoot. I shot 1cc of QV test e and 1cc qv bold and never reuse needles. I also always wipe the area with alcohol. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Just a guy (May 14, 2004)

Dirty gear.. improper injection.. Re-used needles... Too much oil in one spot.. these are all factors of gettin a abcess.  An abcess is a infection so you WILL get a temperature as your body tried to fight it.  It will usually be Red and Very warm to the touch.  And very sharp pains when you touch it(usually).

As in the knot... I get them all the time in my Left Quad and my Right cheek.. But i also do ED injections.  I think you will be fine... throw a heating pad on there and massage the shit out of it.  You might not have went deep enough into the muscle...  Just make sure u hit the Top right of the Cheek(www.spotinjections.com)... go to that site if your not sure.


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2004)

Most likely your problem is the amount of BA in the QV products, their reputation has gone way downhill over the last year or so.


----------



## Absolute (May 14, 2004)

Thanks, yeah I don't have any of those symptoms it's just hard to the touch. Like I said it doesn't even hurt I was just concerned. I use a 1 1/2 inch needle and go in almost all the way I only leave a very small bit out. 
To Mudge: I decided to try a shot in the shoulder, I only put the needle in about half way. I swear this is the worst pain. The shot felt ok but now it hurts like hell, fells like I put a nail in my shoulder could that be from to much BA?


----------



## ZorroAzul (May 14, 2004)

Guys, any feedback on British Dragon products??   Test Prop and Eq to be precise...   I need to decide now to order so it will be in on time for next cycle...


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2004)

BA causes tissue necrosis, the more there is the more painfull the shots are.

I would go all the way with the needle or else buy the appropriate size, if you move that pin around you create more tissue damage.

British Dragon has a pretty good rep but I have never used their injectables.


----------



## Absolute (May 15, 2004)

What is best for the delts? 1 inch or the 5/8 ?


----------



## davecreed (May 15, 2004)

just a guy is right...lots of things cause abscesses....but if it was an abscess it would continue to grow and it would hurt...abscesses are infestions an from the sound of it you probably do not have one....still go and see you doctor...cause if it is...it may have to be surgecally removed if it is allowed to worsten. It sound more like you are injecting you gear to quickly..plunge down on the needly very slowly...im sure you have 30 seconds to spare...lit it drip out of the syringe...also...you may be using a too small of a syringe..like just a guy said....1.5" standard...stick it all the way in to the plastic needle stop.

it could also be water build up?...but thats usually not hard...just swollen and "pinchy".

deltoid needle size....if a body part isn't big enough for a at least a 1" inch needle then don't inject there(else you'll have your gear spilling out...not good)..but im sure it is...nurses use  1-1.5inch needle for flew shots...but flew shot arn't gear...and gear needs to be put as far inot a muscle as possible

everything said here is strictly opinion....not meaning ot ofend anyone!


----------



## davecreed (May 15, 2004)

p.s....25gauge seems a bit small for oil injectables...id switch to a 21 or 22 gauge 1.5" inches in the quads and glute...if big enough 1.5 in the delt as well...but if not 1" will suffice.


----------



## Just a guy (May 15, 2004)

I wouldnt recommend the 5/8 with delts i have had many problems with them.


----------



## Absolute (May 15, 2004)

Well when i do the glute shot i do go in all the way. I didn't go in all the way when i tried the shoulder becuase i was afraid of hitting something. This is my first cycle so i was just unsure. As far as going slow, I tend to go slow but you can't really go quick with the 25g anyway. When I was reading about injections allot of guys reccomended a 25g to minimize pain. Good news though the knot on my glute finally went away!! Shoulder feels fine now too.


----------



## davecreed (May 15, 2004)

muscle pain ususally isn't usually caused by needle size..unless your using a massive one...ill see if i can dig up the article on needle size fore you and post it...muscle paints are the cause of the injectable itself.


----------



## davecreed (May 15, 2004)

p.s glad to hear your the ball in your ass in out.lol


----------



## Just a guy (May 15, 2004)

what u talking about man??  25 G is FINE... I would not recommend using anything Below 25G (too much scar tissue)


----------



## davecreed (May 15, 2004)

like i said...not trying to offend anyone..if you like 25 gauge..use it...my doctor a=has recommended a 22 gaude for me...i sometime have problems with smaller needles bending when my muscles harden from gear and dieting.

if 25 works use it...sorry just a guy...not meaning to step on anyones toes here...just posting my opinion...


----------



## Just a guy (May 15, 2004)

brother i wasnt tryin to sound like an ass... I just sound like an ass Naturally.. Sorry.  I have friends that use 28G with Oil.  I get pissed off and annoyed with 25G just because it takes forever to push the oil through...  Welcome to IM davecreed.


----------



## davecreed (May 15, 2004)

no need to explain  ...im the newbie...im just grubbling  till everyone knows im freindly


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2004)

Yeah I like 25g also.  It is slower to inject, which is a good thing, and with less scar tissue.

Some people like 5/8" for delts, but I agree 1" is preferable.  I use 1" for delts, quads, and tri's, 1.5" for glutes.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 15, 2004)

I got 23g 1.5" for my ass, and 25g 1" for delts, and quads.


----------



## Absolute (May 15, 2004)

Well the 25G 1.5 inch seams to be working fine for the glutes. I thought about ordering some more needles but i only have 5 more weeks so it's no big deal. Shoulder started hurting again today though think I will definately stay away from those damn delts. I think my delt is pretty solid I was just worried about hitting something if I went that deep. Last time I swear I felt a sharp pain like I hit a nerve.


----------



## ZorroAzul (May 16, 2004)

Ok, I think I figured out my 2nd cycle...

Mudge, your seal of approval would be very appreciated if you so see it...

1-10  Prop 125 mg EOD
1-10  Eq 200 mg  E4D  (front load 300 mg first two doses)

Using british Dragon Prop 100 mg/ml, EQ 200 mg/ml

again, looking to put only 15-20 lbs LBM on my 6'1- 185  8% frame that has a very hard time getting hungry!


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2004)

I dont know if the EQ would provide any noticeable benefit unless you grabbed a short ester, and those aren't the easiest or cheapest to find.

Prop + food should be all you need. As for food/weight gain thats something you have to adjust to. Count your calories and try to hit 1k over maintenance and then go from there within a few weeks, adjust as neccessary.


----------



## Absolute (May 19, 2004)

I think i jinxed myself by starting this thread. The knot i had went away like the day after i started this thread. In the meantime i had done an injection in the shoulder with "some" luck. It was hurting but nothing serious. I went back to look at the injection pics from spot injections and saw that i was doing the glute shot up higher and towards the outside so i tried like in the pic. WORST ideal ever!! I could barely reach around and hold steady , i really mucked this shot up and not it hurts like hell. I have this HUGE lump on my ass that has been hurting since monday morning. I wouldn't say it's warm and i don't have a fever but theres no way this is just a know right? Some one help!! Oh last night i put a bengay heating pad on it but it didn't seem to do very much.


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 19, 2004)

christ you wont know its an abcess till infection jumps in...wich takes at least a week...Your putting a piece of metal in your muscle and shakeing it around....Do you think your body isnt gonna hurt for abit??!!


Injections of oil will hurt....
Injections where you shake and rip up your muscle will hurt...

Try this..... punch yourself in the leg real hard...enough to give you a bruise....now count the days for it to heal....now wait that number of days before you think every injection is a abcess


----------



## Mudge (May 19, 2004)

A lot of mex gear does that, or less than gorgeous underground stuff. Ttokkyo did that to me a bit.


----------



## Absolute (May 20, 2004)

Yeah but this is more than just a litle injection pain. I have a lump on my ass the size of a golfball!! I know the actuall injection will/might cause pain but i am concerned with the lump because it doesn't feel hard like a knot. It actually went down last night and is swelling up again??


----------



## Mudge (May 20, 2004)

Thats what I meant, lumps. As for it being the size of a golfball though, sounds like you are reacting poorly to the stuff, how deep are you going?

Try cutting oil, works wonders.


----------



## Absolute (May 20, 2004)

I am useing a 1 1/2 inch needle and going in all the way. This last time I couldn't reach very well, I stuck it in straight but by the time I pulled it out it was no longer straight. This was also my first injection with the new stuff batch 17 of the QV test en. Has anybody else had problems with this stuff? My next injection is saterday and it would be better if I fouled up one injection than if this is from the QV. Oh and Mudge next time I will go with something better this was my first and i didn't know any better. I actually heard a lot of good abot QV when I was researching.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 20, 2004)

be careful you don't want to break the needle off in your ass. That would be bad, and embarassing to go to the doc to have removed.


----------



## ZorroAzul (May 20, 2004)

Only thing I can think of is you are getting nervous and flexing when the needle is inside.

other than that just RELAX, goes in like a hot knife through butter and you don't feel a thing...

And as for the needles breaking off inside... I guess anything can happen, but I've twisted with my hands those things and they are pretty resistent.  You need to bend them back and forth countless times to get them to break.


----------



## Absolute (May 20, 2004)

Well i think the problem is that i have been injecting in the blue area with absolutely no problem and no pain. Then when i went to spot injections and it reccomends the red area. Thats when i started having problems. It's Harder for me to  stay steady and to reach around.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 20, 2004)

Isn't the blue area where you want to inject, and the red is where not to inject?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ZorroAzul *_
> Only thing I can think of is you are getting nervous and flexing when the needle is inside.
> 
> other than that just RELAX, goes in like a hot knife through butter and you don't feel a thing...
> ...



My mother had blood drawn as a kid and the needle broke in her arm and blood shot everywhere. I realize these are IM shots but I doubt the nurse was bending it back and forth while drawing her blood


----------



## SJ69 (May 20, 2004)

I'm using QV's Enanat 250, 4 injects so far, the third one was very painful for a couple days afterward.  The second one, the only one i did without help was almost painless the following days.  I don't have alot of flexability so the one I did myself was up higher and more to the outside (easier to reach and aspirate).  When my partner helps, I stick and he aspirates and pushes I hit the more meaty area (red in your pic) because I figure more meat less pain, but that theory hasn't held up?????  Either way if you use good sterile techniques you probably don't have to worry too much about infection.  From what I hear QV uses alot of BA and therefore is a little more painful than other brands, but I never heard of their stuff being dirty.  I would think, being a relatively big co, they wouldn't risk using dirty techniques and loosing all their customers.


----------



## Mudge (May 20, 2004)

Yeah its not dirty, but with extra BA its going to hurt and it gives the impression I suppose that they are covering up for dirty labs. Mexican lab pix that have been visible to the public, dont make them look dirty at all, but why they use so much who knows.


----------



## ZorroAzul (May 20, 2004)

Noooo!!!

you want the BLUE AREA, not the red!! UPPER OUTER CUADRAND of the butt cheek, otherwise you may injure your ciatic nerve!!! 

BE CAREFUL, the consecuences are severe!!


----------



## Absolute (May 21, 2004)

But when you go to www.spotinjections.com specifically here http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm it shows the red as the area to inject. All my other injections had been in the area I shaded blue with no problem. Either way I am going back to the area I was using before.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 21, 2004)

You're right Absolute.  On the drawing, the red area is where spotinjections is telling you to inject.  When you go to the first pic, where they show a blue box, the injection should be within this box.  If you look at the upper right corner of the box, it looks to me like it does go slightly into the area you shaded blue in the drawing.

Check out this pdf on intramuscular injection technique.
http://www.breastcancerprofessional.com/contents/public/onc/nursing.pdf


----------



## Absolute (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Devil that was a great piece of information. I think i was doing the injections correctly before visiting spotinjections. My next one is tomorrow so I will go back the the outer upper area for this one. I still have that huge as lump on my right glute though, but still no fever. It hurts a little and stings sometimes but is not really warm to the touch. I may call the doc monday if it's not gone.


----------



## Absolute (May 24, 2004)

Ok i think I finally figured this out. Saterdays injection was perfect. I injected in the upper outer left and everything was perfect. Late saterday night (2am) i felt a small bump at the site but nothing else. Sunday morning i wake up with 101 temp and i feel like utter crap. The temp finally broke at about 9pm last night. The lump is also a bit larger and stinging. This morning i wake up feeling fine but as the day goes on i am tireing and felling down. So i did some reading up and I believe it's the high BA content that is causing all of this misery. It started when i began to take 2cc's of the test en at once. So now heres the question if i buy the sterile oil what is the best method of mixing? I would like to continue taking all 500mg the same day cause i feel "stronger" then if i take 2 injections a week.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ZorroAzul *_
> Noooo!!!
> 
> you want the BLUE AREA, not the red!! UPPER OUTER CUADRAND of the butt cheek, otherwise you may injure your ciatic nerve!!!
> ...



Yep, the sciatic is very sensitive, but he'd have to be damn near a contortionist to reach the sucker. lol


----------



## Absolute (May 24, 2004)

Mudge would B12 be a better choice then the sterile oil to cut the test with?


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 24, 2004)

I think 2x a week is the way to go...its pretty much in your head that you feel stronger.....plus your blood levels will be more stable at 2x a week


----------



## Mudge (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Absolute *_
> Mudge would B12 be a better choice then the sterile oil to cut the test with?



If you wish, I dont really take B12 but I do take B6, just a regular old vitamin though.

Since B12 is relatively cheap, go for it.


----------



## Absolute (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Mudge I was just under the assumption that at least a vitamin was better than straight oil? 
Rabbit if I do one 500mg injection aren't my levels higher the day of or the next day? I remember feeling ok doing two a week but I started feeling an extra boost when i began to do once a week. 
At this point would it screw things up to go back top twice a week? I only have 3 weeks left but anything is better then these damn huge ass bumps and the fever.


----------



## Mudge (May 25, 2004)

Duchaine says about 10% of B12 makes it into the system orally, what is not used can be stored by the liver temporarily (I dont know the validity of this one as other B vitamins cannot be stored).


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 25, 2004)

more frequent injections keep the stoid levels in your system more stable....

say you jab a gram a week...if you jab 1 gram on one day then your body will have alot of steroid for the next day and then blood levels will steadily decay till next shot...if you jabbed more frenquently, the blood levels would stay fairly even and at a set number...

so whats the point of stable blood horomone levels you ask. Well think of puberty and when your horomones were totally out of whack. Those were times of naturally unstable levels...during that time you got more acne, and maby alittle gyno...

In short, unstable levels seem to promote sides....


----------



## Absolute (May 26, 2004)

Makes sense, I think I am giong to go with the b12 and then go back to twice a week. If that doesn't do it i'm screwed!! I think I shouldn't have a problem though the 1cc injections never were a problem. Good news though yesterday I brought my bench up from a extremely wimpy 175 (never benched much) to a mildly wimpy 250. this is my 10th week, not a bad jump.


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 26, 2004)

helluva jump


----------



## Absolute (May 26, 2004)

My goal is 300


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 3, 2005)

man, I'm going to sleep a lot sounder tonight... Just took my first shot of British Dragon's 200mg Cypionate and it hurt more than the last time I was injecting TTOKKYO labs stuff but I did twitch a little yesterday.  No lump but a slight amount of swelling.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hate to repost over myself but that was last night and this is 10am the next day.  anyone who reads can get a better idea of what's going on.  I noticed this morning the injected cheek is swollen slightly and a little warmer to the touch.  Still about just as sore as yesterday, not really much worse.  Is it normal to have some swelling if you happened to twitch a little injecting?  Shot it sunday morning.  I also forgot the cardial rule of swabbing the injection site first.  THAT'S the main reason I'm paranoid more than if I had just swabbed it even though it doesn't seem much worse than previous injections.  I also forgot to mention, I was injecting 2.5ml's of 200mg/ml BD cypionate.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm ADHD if it wasn't already obvious, but I forgot to mention my hip and hip socket are sore today too.  I actually stuck more around towards my side of my glute and I didn't know if that might be from that being closer to the hip socket??  curious.


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

luke69duke69 said:
			
		

> I hate to repost over myself but that was last night and this is 10am the next day.  anyone who reads can get a better idea of what's going on.  I noticed this morning the injected cheek is swollen slightly and a little warmer to the touch.  Still about just as sore as yesterday, not really much worse.  Is it normal to have some swelling if you happened to twitch a little injecting?  Shot it sunday morning.  I also forgot the cardial rule of swabbing the injection site first.  THAT'S the main reason I'm paranoid more than if I had just swabbed it even though it doesn't seem much worse than previous injections.  I also forgot to mention, I was injecting *2.5ml's of 200mg/ml BD cypionate.*


If it gets worse or stays the same over the next 2 or 3 days then you might have an infection......but some steroids do cause swelling and redness....Test 400 did this to me for 5-6 days and it was not an infection....if thats the case you might just try another type of test next time.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well it's now thursday and this thing still hurts like hell but with less fluid around it than before.  it is still red and puffy but feels more like a badly bruised/pulled muscle.  No area feels extra tender.  The whole thing just feels like a big bruise.  I've been taking antiobiotics since Tuesday, So if there was infection it should be going away, and if it was just an allergic reaction, better safe than sorry.  Besides that my chest cold seems to be clearing up as well.


----------



## Bean isA Friend (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey ab, I had, am having same damn problem, MY ASS BE HURTIN, ive taken 2, going on 4 days off work because of this lump on my ass, more toward my hip area...its red, not warm, no fever...but seriously taken over my moving functions....hurts like a bitch to sit on, lay on, and to get up.....wheeeew man, it sux....any idea how it happenda/?? how to rid it??tips??? much appreciated...u have no idea how good it is to know im not only one ahhahaha was thinkin about cuttin it and draining it......do it to my cheek and under eye all time when i get jacked  up in the ring by a heavy hit. thanks again bro


----------



## GFR (Nov 6, 2005)

Bean isA Friend said:
			
		

> Hey ab, I had, am having same damn problem, MY ASS BE HURTIN, ive taken 2, going on 4 days off work because of this lump on my ass, more toward my hip area...its red, not warm, no fever...but seriously taken over my moving functions....hurts like a bitch to sit on, lay on, and to get up.....wheeeew man, it sux....any idea how it happenda/?? how to rid it??tips??? much appreciated...u have no idea how good it is to know im not only one ahhahaha was thinkin about cuttin it and draining it......do it to my cheek and under eye all time when i get jacked  up in the ring by a heavy hit. thanks again bro


How long have you been on the cycle??? and is this the first time you have used injectable steroids??


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 6, 2005)

massage and use a heat pad on the injection site next time...that does wonders for me. Working the muscle you injected into shortly after the injection seems to help as well...good luck.


----------



## Bean isA Friend (Nov 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> How long have you been on the cycle??? and is this the first time you have used injectable steroids??


 Ive been on for at least 8 wks, but i did change from qv deca, to nandrolate, the kangaroo if ur familiar with it....but ever since i switched, i have had some soreness, managable, in lower doses, if i inject in 2 diff areas with half doses each, but this is was the last of my gear and i am out now, all i have left is this lump that has been killin me for about 3 days...and going. what u think???


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

Bean isA Friend said:
			
		

> Ive been on for at least 8 wks, but i did change from qv deca, to nandrolate, the kangaroo if ur familiar with it....but ever since i switched, i have had some soreness, managable, in lower doses, if i inject in 2 diff areas with half doses each, but this is was the last of my gear and i am out now, all i have left is this lump that has been killin me for about 3 days...and going. what u think???


If it was the first shot of the "kangaroo" stuff then I say throw it away.....
Also what are you stacking with the Deca??
How many mg per shot???


----------



## Bean isA Friend (Nov 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If it was the first shot of the "kangaroo" stuff then I say throw it away.....
> Also what are you stacking with the Deca??
> How many mg per shot???


 i used all the kangaroo with boxin gloves already, it was the last shot that gave me this lump, and lookin at that pic of the red and blue, id say i shot in the red.....1st time in glute...4th shot of nandrolate with kangaroo pic on it....had wrist damage for last 5wks, so i stuck to the thigh and delt where it was most reachable..minor soreness.. 2ccs at a time. no stack. finishing up deca to move onto clenbuteral cycle. then onto a deca and d bol stack.


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

Bean isA Friend said:
			
		

> i used all the kangaroo with boxin gloves already, it was the last shot that gave me this lump, and lookin at that pic of the red and blue, id say i shot in the red.....1st time in glute...4th shot of nandrolate with kangaroo pic on it....had wrist damage for last 5wks, so i stuck to the thigh and delt where it was most reachable..minor soreness.. 2ccs at a time. no stack. finishing up deca to move onto clenbuteral cycle. then onto a deca and d bol stack.


Ok 

#1 a *deca only *cycle is not a good choice
#2 a deca and d-bol cycle is a worse choice
#3 you started this cycle ( your first cycle???) *at 19......way too young*
#4 is the injection site warm/hot??.....if so after 3 days you probably have an infection
#5 how long is this cycle and how long are you taking off before your next steroid cycle?
#6 Next cycle do Test Enan or Test Cypo only!!! 8 or 10 weeks...250mg 2x a week...for a total of 500mg per week....do this at 21 years or older
#7 Do you plan to do PCT.....you didn't mention it...
#8 I recommend you spend a few months reading up before you dabble in steroids again.



View Bean isA Friend's Photos

Birthday:
*September 13, 1985*
Location:
Az
Interests:
Working, Lifting, Drawing,
Occupation:
Lifting Heavy Shit All Day
Biography:
2 jobs, one all day.....get it?


----------



## Bean isA Friend (Nov 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> #1 a *deca only *cycle is not a good choice
> #2 a deca and d-bol cycle is a worse choice
> ...


 20 yrs old. Full time boxer/thai boxer since the age of 14....i am a fairly built full grown man so i dont think steroids would be a concern with my age at 20. i get non stop exercise runnin 24 miles a week...and i package engine parts onto trucks so i wouldnt call it dabbling....looking for the same kind of info the rest of you are....hence the site "injection problems" not looking for heave steroid use....just something to take a plateau away you can say. deca is a highly recommended novice gear due to its low.low side effects rate, charted and fact. commonly stacked with dbol.


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

Bean isA Friend said:
			
		

> 20 yrs old. Full time boxer/thai boxer since the age of 14....i am a fairly built full grown man so i dont think steroids would be a concern with my age at 20. i get non stop exercise runnin 24 miles a week...and i package engine parts onto trucks so i wouldnt call it dabbling....looking for the same kind of info the rest of you are....hence the site "injection problems" not looking for heave steroid use....just something to take a plateau away you can say. deca is a highly recommended novice gear due to its low.low side effects rate, charted and fact. commonly stacked with dbol.


You started your cycle at 19
*View Bean isA Friend's Photos

Birthday:
September 13, 1985*......
Nov 7 now so
- 8 weeks= 19 years old
a technicality......but still 21 or older is best when considering bone development ect..


and 99% of the people here will tell you a Deca only or Deca d-bol only cycle is crap.....epically for a beginner

testosterone only cycle is the best starting cycle for a man......as I stated in my previous post

Plus just ask James Toney if Deca is a good steroid for a Pro boxer to use.........when you get drug tested......It can last 12 months in your system


----------



## Bean isA Friend (Nov 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You started your cycle at 19
> *View Bean isA Friend's Photos
> 
> Birthday:
> ...


 underground fighter...lost my papers with a street brawl.....so i dont get drug tested thanx for the info tho..wat do u recommend?? i need to stay at even 160....im only 5'8...need to be lean but if i get too  much mass...i use clenbuteral to cut the weight..its like a gym cookie here...and about 46% of highschool athletes are all on steroids, especially when i was in H.S. and they seem to be just huge bastards...with beards at 16. ne ways...let me know what you think or know would be a good cycle to get on..deca been very good to me so far.. and all the other boxers took 3 cycles after 6wks off and 8wks on and they seem to maintain it very well with all of our workout methods


----------



## Bean isA Friend (Nov 7, 2005)

also....we have a coach who doesnt work at the gym or have affiliation but he did used to train there when he was young. he trains joe riggs ufc now...but he applied us with the deca usage and when and where...has us move from delt to thigh to glute to opp delt to opp thigh to opp glute..but i never was able to go for glute with my wrist...so i stuck to thigh mostly....what is the diff w/ the diff injection site???


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 7, 2005)

Bean isA Friend said:
			
		

> also....we have a coach who doesnt work at the gym or have affiliation but he did used to train there when he was young. he trains joe riggs ufc now...but he applied us with the deca usage and when and where...has us move from delt to thigh to glute to opp delt to opp thigh to opp glute..but i never was able to go for glute with my wrist...so i stuck to thigh mostly....what is the diff w/ the diff injection site???


 First off, IMO it doesn't seem like you know enough to be running gear. Even though you've done several deca only cycles, have you ever used any form of test? Have you ever run PCT? You need to rotate injection sites to prevent the buildup of scar tissue and help avoid the possibility of an abscess. Do you change the needle after every use?


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 7, 2005)

For boxing(drug testing aside) maybe deca is a better choice.  Foreman, you have taken some deca  only cycles before haven't you?  which tends to give you more water bloat? Test or deca?  Just curious.


----------

